# Feeling burnt out.



## Jonathan95 (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm unsure if many others deal with this but how do you deal with getting burnt out when it comes to our Christian walk?

Eccl 12:12
Much study is weariness to the flesh.

I can relate. At the same time:

Gal 6:9
Let us not become weary in doing good.

2 Thess 3:13
But as for you brethren, do not from grow weary in doing good.

I gotta tell you. Im growing weary. Over the past 5 years of my walk with Christ I have prayed for, and have become more disciplined.

I got a new job that I'll be starting soon and I exercise regularly. There's church and bible studies throughout the week. Volunteering gets done in my city and I make sure to spend mornings and nights with God in prayer and in the Word and other books.

Honestly, that's what my days look like. And I'm thankful to God that I don't waste time on video games, movies/tv, being on my phone, etc. As most other people my age do. And that's how I used to spend my time. But things have gotten so much better over time.

Thing is, I'm getting to a point where I am just tired. I'm reading essentially the same material over and over. I feel as if I have been storing knowledge and I wish I had some way to put it into practice.

I feel.. unused. Idk. I mean I'm doing life. This is life. Responsibilities. It's not a cakewalk but it's what needs to be done.

Idk. I feel like I'm not really enjoying it if that makes sense. Not that I'm looking for happiness, health, and wealth and all that nonsense.

I just want to stop. You understand? All of the reading and stuff. My head is full to bursting with really great stuff but idk. A part of me is tempted to want to go back to how it was back then. I just wanna goof off.

But at the same time I don't want to do that. I'm just losing the motivation to keep reading and learning.

I have many thoughts. I'm burnt out and it's all kinda scrambled. Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 29, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> I got a new job that I'll be starting soon...


You got the café job?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 29, 2020)

Tom Hart said:


> You got the café job?



I did!! I'm so thankful to God for this. Opens up the opportunity to pay for most of the rent so that hopefully my mother can stop working so hard and start to come to church. This is an incredible blessing. Thank you and the rest of brethren on here for prayers. So good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2020)

My honest opinion is that you probably need to spend more time in recreation so that you will be better equipped to serve God in work and worship. Burning yourself out is counter-productive. You will not be much use to the kingdom of God if you are dead from over-exertion at the age of 28. Normally, when dealing with people, we usually have to exhort them to spend more time being spiritually diligent. On the Puritan Board, however, I find that some people whose zeal outruns their knowledge are prone to the opposite error of thinking that God desires sacrifice rather than mercy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 29, 2020)

Daniel makes a good point. I've been on the edge of burnout for nearly 9 years. If it weren't for fishing with my wife, writing and playing music, and building things, I'd have been an ash heap long ago!

Seriously (although I was serious above), sometimes feeling tired is a sign that you need to let the brain rest as well as the body. The brain synthesizes things while you sleep. Cramming more into it when it is rebelling is counter-productive.

Not every activity has to be apparently productive. I do agree, though, that spending too much time in front of a gadget can be counterproductive and tiring too, even if it's a game or diversion--personal experience there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 30, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> My honest opinion is that you probably need to spend more time in recreation so that you will be better equipped to serve God in work and worship.





VictorBravo said:


> Not every activity has to be apparently productive.




I hear you. I just find that most forms of recreation that I have engaged in, like television and movies for example, present many temptations and so I don't really know what my options are.


----------



## kodos (Jan 30, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> I hear you. I just find that most forms of recreation that I have engaged in, like television and movies for example, present many temptations and so I don't really know what my options are.



Find a hobby! Do you have any interests? Take up something like fishing, hiking, woodworking, bird watching, etc. Recreation isn’t just about being still.

How about reading something light or engaging? Even if you don’t care for fiction there are plenty of things to read for fun - missionary biographies, the letters of historic men, etc.

And I say this as one who has seen great value in recreation as someone who works a full time job, does full time Seminary, is an active Ruling Elder, and has a family of six.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 30, 2020)

kodos said:


> Do you have any interests?




Hmm. Not really. I remember going to counseling a few years back and how they would stress how I needed some kind of hobby and I have never really seen value in it. Growing up as a kid all I ever really did was play games. Moved around so much I never really got into anything external like sports or anything. 

Before I came to faith I was always depressed because I never had a purpose and I found no joy in my life. After being saved, I dove into the Bible and Puritans. 

Which is where now I've reached that point where the burnout is taking place.

I do agree though, I need some form of recreation. Thing is, in Boston people pride themselves on being "busy". Workaholics and students fill the city streets and no one has time for fun. Well, unless it's flat out debauchery. They'll make all the time in the world for that.

As for me I'm just gonna have to find some way to relieve stress that isn't one of my sinful habits.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 30, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> I'm unsure if many others deal with this but how do you deal with getting burnt out when it comes to our Christian walk



Dear Jonathan, beloved of the Lord,

I am an older man, sixty-eight, and I've been at this for a while so maybe I can offer a little help. I too spend a lot of time in the word prayer worship praise and singing, but on days that I don't do as well as I should because of whatever reason I don't beat myself up. And when I can't pray as well or as long as is my custom I just roll with it and figure the Lord for whatever reason has not granted me the spirit of prayer that day. The biggest help for me in my older years is the newly found presence of the Lord through the Holy Spirit where I am filled with joy unspeakable and full of Glory more often than I deserve. Of course, I like you, deserve nothing. But God is good and gracious and kind and gentle and forgiving and compassionate and he loves us dearly and thinks about us all the time and joys over us with singing. So my main advice is that you seek the filling of the Holy Spirit in all that you do so that your youth can be renewed like the eagles and you can walk and not be weary for the joy of the Lord is your strength. That's my advice.

God is not so much pleased with our unending work, even good work. What pleases Him is to know and understand Him. Note I did not say know _about_ Him, but to know Him.

Jeremiah 9:24 KJV
But let him that glorieth glory in this, that he understandeth and knoweth me, that I am the Lord which exercise lovingkindness, judgment, and righteousness, in the earth: for in these things I delight, saith the Lord.​
This past Christmas my wife give me a t-shirt with the answer to the Westminster Shorter Catechism question one printed beautifully on it. I wear it and it reminds me of my first and second most important duties.

_The chief end of man is to glorify God_
_and enjoy Him forever._​Look for and plead the promises of God to us. They're everywhere in the Bible. I have a special color just for promises. Maybe a spoonful of Psalm 37 might be a good place to look for some of those treasurers. Delight thyself in the Lord and He shall give you the desires of your heart. This testimony is true. It is the theme of my life.

God bless,
Ed

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## B.L. (Jan 30, 2020)

As far as hobbies go, I found taking a greater interest in the things my children enjoy to be helpful. I often find myself sprawled out on my belly building a lego set with my son or role playing dolls or figures with my daughter. I ask them a lot of questions about their interests and the pure joy I see in their faces helps clear my mind for the moment of the things weighing it down.

If you don't have any hobbies or interests of your own, perhaps take an interest in your friend's or those of a loved one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jan 30, 2020)

@Jonathan95 

Even we youths grow tired and weary. Fully agreed with what is said on burnout. And I do sympathize. I am in the midst of a busy season, and I took up ruling elder just as it began. So easy to feel like it's all too much!

How is your communion with Christ? When you do your Bible study, do you come with the intention of fellowshipping with Him, and the Triune God through Him? Christ is our beloved, our head and husband, and the representative of all the glory of God the Father to us. He is the Father's expression of love to us, and the giver of the Spirit to us.

Song of Solomon tells us His name is better than wine. It makes us glad and cheerful. His love is like dear kisses, His name like oil. He is food, drink, and *rest* to us.

It doesn't stop other activities from draining us, but it does give us that necessary inward renewal and rejuvenation, so that we may mount with wings like eagles.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 30, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> Not really. I remember going to counseling a few years back and how they would stress how I needed some kind of hobby and I have never really seen value in it.



I have few interests in hobbies. But the Lord has granted me great enjoyment in my work in the construction field. I do computerized earthwork volume calculations and three-dimensional images etc. I always say to people and it this the truth that my job is my hobby. That's two birds with one stone, isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 30, 2020)

Yeah, I hear you guys. Praise God. I think for a little while I'm just going to spend time in the Word apart from all the commentaries. I appreciate the prayers and considerations you all brought up. Thank you.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 30, 2020)

Its great to hear that you are avoiding worldly things and staying focused on the lord. You mentioned that you workout but have no hobbies. Technically, working out is somewhat of a hobby depending on your end goals. If you do the same routine without setting fitness goals and try to apply those goals it can feel boring and mundane. For example, I like to run and have found a local group of runners that also like to run. Some are not christian but a nice group of people to hang out with and share in the same experience and interest. Could lead to opportunities later on sharing my faith with them.

Another option is to find a friend from church who likes to workout and see if they will meet you. It can make the activity more enjoyable.

EDIT: Other options would be Cycling, Mountain Biking (in which many people near me are into), swimming.. ect... Change things up and try to make friends with those who share the same interests. Variety makes things more interesting and fun


----------



## bookslover (Jan 30, 2020)

You need to remember that you are just a finite creature, and that you need times of relaxation and refreshment or (as others have said) you're going to burn out.

Even something as simple as going for a long walk every day can help recharge your batteries, even if you have no interest in other hobbies.

As for reading, keep in mind that Charles Spurgeon's personal library held something like 12,000 books - but only half of those were on theological and biblical subjects. The other half consisted of books on all sorts of other subjects which he, doubtless, read because he was interested in those subjects and as a way to take a break from theological and biblical studies as a way to relax his mind.

The old saying: "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" still holds true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Username3000 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> I'm unsure if many others deal with this but how do you deal with getting burnt out when it comes to our Christian walk?
> 
> Eccl 12:12
> Much study is weariness to the flesh.
> ...


I don’t have anything special to add. 

But I will say that I got to a point where I was just sick of so many words. So much head knowledge that did nothing for me. So many books; so little communion with God. 

I’d recommend just focus purely on the Scriptures in any studying or reading. Find some study resources that you enjoy (Logos, dictionaries, concordances, topical Bibles, etc,), and dig in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 30, 2020)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> I don’t have anything special to add.
> 
> But I will say that I got to a point where I was just sick of so many words. So much head knowledge that did nothing for me. So many books; so little communion with God.
> 
> I’d recommend just focus purely on the Scriptures in any studying or reading. Find some study resources that you enjoy (Logos, dictionaries, concordances, topical Bibles, etc,), and dig in.



Yeah, that's definitely how ivr been feeling
Definitely gonna do what was suggested. Thank you!


----------



## Catechised in Heidelberg (Jan 31, 2020)

Dear brother, 

first of all, I am sorry to hear that and totally understand you. I will pray for you. God holds everything in His mighty hands, so this issue is best kept there.

Since you accumulated a lot of knowledge through reading Gods Word and many, many books, did you think about actually leading a bible study or maybe to get an opportunity to teach (on wednesdays e.g.)? Maybe it is a good idea to pass on what you know, for instance to young people? 

Blessings to you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 31, 2020)

DamienEdwards1689 said:


> Since you accumulated a lot of knowledge through reading Gods Word and many, many books, did you think about actually leading a bible study or maybe to get an opportunity to teach (on wednesdays e.g.)? Maybe it is a good idea to pass on what you know, for instance to young people?



One caveat.

James 3:1
Not many of you should become teachers, my brothers,
for you know that we who teach will be judged with greater strictness.​
I have the gift of teaching, but that has not always prevented me from making mistakes. I love teaching, but the older I get, the more fearful I have become to teach. At times I still get doubts about my ability. So seek the opinion of others--especially your elders and any other teachers you trust--and take this step cautiously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catechised in Heidelberg (Jan 31, 2020)

Ed Walsh said:


> One caveat.
> 
> James 3:1
> Not many of you should become teachers, my brothers,
> ...



Very true. It was just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jan 31, 2020)

DamienEdwards1689 said:


> Very true. It was just a suggestion.



Don't misunderstand. I too think it may be a very good idea. Especially since Jonathan is such an avid reader. That is often one sign that someone has a gift. Even his frustration of having all that info in his head and not having an outlet could be a sign. That's how it was for me. My only concern is that he receive oversight while everyone figures this out.

When I was a freshman in high school, I went out for football. My coach wanted to try me out as a quarterback. I was delighted and flattered, but it soon--very soon--became apparent that the job wasn't for me. So back to the line I went.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> I'm unsure if many others deal with this but how do you deal with getting burnt out when it comes to our Christian walk?
> 
> Eccl 12:12
> Much study is weariness to the flesh.
> ...




You write:

"I feel as if I have been storing knowledge and I wish I had some way to put it into practice."

Have you ever thought of moving overseas to a poor region of the world to labor?


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 31, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> You write:
> 
> "I feel as if I have been storing knowledge and I wish I had some way to put it into practice."
> 
> Have you ever thought of moving overseas to a poor region of the world to labor?



Can't leave my mom brother.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> Can't leave my mom brother.



Is your mother sick with no one else to take care of her? That is commendable.

But we also must deal with this as well:_ And everyone who has left houses or brothers or sisters or father or mother or children or lands, for my name’s sake, will receive a hundredfold and will inherit eternal life.
_
I also have ailing older parents. I am not 100% what to do either.


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jan 31, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> Is your mother sick with no one else to take care of her? That is commendable.
> 
> But we also must deal with this as well:_ And everyone who has left houses or brothers or sisters or father or mother or children or lands, for my name’s sake, will receive a hundredfold and will inherit eternal life.
> _
> I also have ailing older parents. I am not 100% what to do either.



Yes that is the case. As for the Bible verse, it doesn't really convict me personally. My mother has professed faith in Christ and has personally asked me to not leave her alone. Following that request is what I see as honoring my mother and caring for my household. She is not keeping me from following the Lord's command at all. If that ever became the case then the Lord would come first and I'd have no qualms.

As for right now, this is the right move to make. Not a decision based only on my own wisdom but on the wisdom of my elders and what we see the Scriptures teach.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2020)

Jonathan95 said:


> Yes that is the case. As for the Bible verse, it doesn't really convict me personally. My mother has professed faith in Christ and has personally asked me to not leave her alone. Following that request is what I see as honoring my mother and caring for my household. She is not keeping me from following the Lord's command at all. If that ever became the case then the Lord would come first and I'd have no qualms.
> 
> As for right now, this is the right move to make. Not a decision based only on my own wisdom but on the wisdom of my elders and what we see the Scriptures teach.



Totally understood. God bless you brother.

I have suffered major burn-out periods. Not sure from stress or from gut issues and parasites. I would give the advice to also look into your physical health, it is hard to tell what is mental burnout and what is physical burnout (if you make that distinction). Adjust sleep (no screen before bed) and diet (no toxins or foods which cause inflammation), and reduce mental busyness (even the bing sound on the phone drove me nuts last year and we made a no gadget notification rule, nothing electronic may make a noise). Parasites agitated my central nervous system such that loud noises would make me dry-heave and double-over. Not great in public. The judging disgusted eyes. When some more subtle issues were not found at first one doc went straight to psychological possibilities, but later, upon fixing the physical problems, the anxiety and depression ceased (though a few nights of xanax were pretty wonderful, I can understand how people get addicted, and it is wonderful for a night or 4...but never more than 7 days in a row).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

